# GHRP Peptides Dosage Instructions



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

The information below relates to using GHRP peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) as standalone products. For information about which other peptides they combine well with, please visit the Peptide Combinations guide.


Recommended Dosages


Before using these products, please ensure you have viewed the videos demonstrating how to correctly mix and inject GHRP peptides.


GHRP-6 or GHRP-2


Dose per injection: 200mcg
Injections per vial: 25 x 200mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.04ml (or 4 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.08ml (or 8 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 200mcg = 0.12ml (or 12 units).


Ipamorelin


Dose per injection: 200mcg
Injections per vial: 10 x 200mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.10ml (or 10 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.20ml (or 20 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 200mcg = 0.30ml (or 30 units).


Injection Frequency


The same injection frequency applies for any of the three GHRP peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin). Optimal times are first thing in the morning, pre or post workout and at night before bed.


Beginners: 1 time per day
Intermediate: 2 times per day
Advanced: 3 times per day


Diet Restrictions


Pre-injection: Fat and carbohydrates both blunt the release of Growth Hormone (which is the whole purpose of taking GHRP), therefore you should avoid any meals/beverages high in fat for 2-3 hours before your injection. The only exception to this rule is if you are combining your GHRP peptide with a CJC-1295 peptide, in which case you only need to wait 1 hour after eating before your injection as the combination has been proven to overcome the negative impact by food on GH release.


Post-injection: GHRP products take approximately 5-30 minutes to exert their effect on GH release in the body, therefore you should wait for at least 30 minutes after your injection before consuming any food or beverages (besides water) as they may diminish the effectiveness of your injection. After 30 minutes have passed, those looking to bulk should consume a protein/carbohydrate meal or shake. Those looking to cut fat should wait as long as possible before eating and when you do, trying to eat high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate meals to allow the fat burning properties of GH to exhibit their full effect.


Recommended Diet


Bulking: For those trying to put on muscle mass, a diet high in protein and carbohydrates is recommended to be used in conjunction with your GHRP injections as insulin is required for Growth Hormone (GH) to be anabolic (muscle building).


Cutting: For people trying to lose fat, a diet high in protein, low in carbohydrates and moderate to low in fat is recommended since GH only exhibits its fat loss effects when insulin is not present.
( All info gathered via internet )


----------

